# Lyson Manual Uncapper



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I received the 2016 Betterbee Catalog this past week and in the section on Lyson equipment there is a small photo (no price) of a manual uncapper that sits on top of an uncapping tank. The unit comes with a hose attached steam generator to heat the V shaped uncapping knives. I have seen a few videos on youtube of a similar machine that is apparently manufactured in other countries. You simply lay the frame flat and run it across the knives. I think the video I initially saw was Russian? I just looked at Betterbees online catalog and its not there. Has anyone ever seen this unit in action or purchased one? I'll have to call Betterbee to see what it costs. I left my catalog at home so I don't know what page its on.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you talking about this product?

http://www.betterbee.com/uncapping-tools-and-equipment/lyson-w20960.asp


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

BTW, I'd love to hear feedback too. Seems like it would be very competitive with the Maxant chain uncapper.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Astro

No but I think its on the same page. I'll run home at lunch in awhile and get the catalog. The unit I'm referring to is small and it's made to sit on top of an uncapping tank. Don't know why Betterbee put a bunch of Lyson equipment in their catalog with no prices? Irritating..


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Its on page 91 of the new 2016 Betterbee catalog. Its called the Steam Uncapping Knife from Lyson


----------



## rainier42 (May 20, 2014)

http://lyson.be/uncapping-tables-wi...rowym-1000-mm-wielkopolskiej-ostrowskiej.html


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

rainier

yes I found that website thanks. I called Betterbee for pricing and info. Guess nobody on here has ever seen or used one.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

That was my experience last year when they first started...little experience with the products and never were able to get me any written pricing. Finally gave up and after getting the chance to see a Lyson tank pulled the trigger and bought Maxant. At least they and Dadant arent going to leave you hanging. Best investment Ive made yet. 
Seems like a lot of foreign products coming flooding the market all with a good deal of unfounded hype.





Riskybizz said:


> rainier
> 
> yes I found that website thanks. I called Betterbee for pricing and info. Guess nobody on here has ever seen or used one.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Finally gave up and after getting the chance to see a Lyson tank.


What exactly about the tank didn't you like?

Also, when you say you went with Maxant, was this just for a tank or other gear?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Update to original post:

The Lyson rep. from Betterbee emailed me back and said that unit was $350.00 less freight. They are not currently in stock but they should be receiving an initial order from Lyson sometime in March. I may very well order one and try using it next spring when I start extracting. The videos I have seen or similar machines are quite fast and obviously the initial investment is a lot less than motorized uncapping machines. Betterbee was pretty responsive to my request.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

this kinda looks like the Lyson uncapper in action. The hand guard isn't the same...watch out for those fingers!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am1xeYZ1aUE


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm really curious about this unit. It looks so simple. No motor, no moving parts. Are there any videos out there of it in use? I wasn't able to locate any.
Ray


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

did you click on the link? the video is attached


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Riskybizz, if you get one please post a review. You peaked my interest with that price.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

This looks like a nice home built one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrqZ6lTQsF8


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry. I think I was typing when the link was posted and didn't see it. Now I see. I want one!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Ray 

I did see that video also. Quite frankly the Lyson model looks like its been pretty well refined. It looks very well made. I want to know about sharpening the blades and if the blades are readily available. I already have an extra tank to sit the uncapper on. I am definitely leaning towards purchasing one. I asked Betterbee if they would cut me a real deal if I were to do a honey house demo video for them promoting the machine. Lyson seems to be a little timid with the promotional end of things. Worth a shot..


----------



## waspslayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not sure, but I did not see if the frames shown in the video have a built in bee space on the end bars. It appears that the end bars are straight. How would the "V" blades work with the typically used end bars. Maybe I missed something. Looks like a good unit and the price is right.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

So how much is the steam generator?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hiwire, yes me too, I've been wanting one for a couple years now. This is the first I've seen of a place where a person could buy one.

RiskyBizz, good luck, hope you get a good deal on one. Be sure to post back and let us all know how you like it!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm guessing that the frames are warmed considerably because on the under view you can see honey/nectar dripping out. also I'm guessing you wouldn't want to put brand new pulled frames through as it would rip them. all guesses.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

wildbranch2007 said:


> I'm guessing that the frames are warmed considerably because on the under view you can see honey/nectar dripping out. also I'm guessing you wouldn't want to put brand new pulled frames through as it would rip them. all guesses.


Not sure I see it that way. It appears to me that the heat applied would be similar to a regular hot knife or plane. My concern is that there still could be a fair amount of hand work resulting from low spots. 9 frame spacing would probably be needed, which isn't a big deal since most of us already do it. 

I do agree that new comb might be an issue, particularly since the side that's being cut is facing away, so you can't easily monitor the progress. 

I'm also concerned about the steam generator. It appears similar to what would be used for removing wallpaper. Not sure how well something like that will hold up over time. Probably could be replaced with something more robust, but I don't know.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

AstroBee said:


> Not sure I see it that way. It appears to me that the heat applied would be similar to a regular hot knife or plane. My concern is that there still could be a fair amount of hand work resulting from low spots. 9 frame spacing would probably be needed, which isn't a big deal since most of us already do it.


 

I wasn't refering to the heat of the knife, the honey or nectar was dropping out b/4 the frame hit the knife, so unless it hadn't been dried by the bees at all, had to be really warm.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Didnt honestly look like it worked all that great. Missed an awful lot.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

AstroBee said:


> What exactly about the tank didn't you like?
> 
> Also, when you say you went with Maxant, was this just for a tank or other gear?


I worked several summers as a pipe fitter (learned a little about welding, fitting, and brazing) and was surprised at how thin the materials were in structural load areas and noted poor welds (in critical areas). I went Maxant for my extractor and will probably be adding a bottling tank this next season. Impressive design that is definitely built to hold up.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

That honey was still too wet that's why you see honey dripping out. Look in the middle of the frames not capped you can see shiny new nectar in those frames. 

I wasn't refering to the heat of the knife, the honey or nectar was dropping out b/4 the frame hit the knife, so unless it hadn't been dried by the bees at all, had to be really warm.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Riskybizz said:


> rainier
> 
> yes I found that website thanks. I called Betterbee for pricing and info. Guess nobody on here has ever seen or used one.



Any follow-up to offer?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

As I recall it was $435.00 somewhere around there.


----------



## Overseas_Beekeeper (Jul 19, 2016)

hehe it's cool that you Americans are buying from my "local" company where I buy beekeeping stuff  Here is also another video in Polish. If you have any question I can ask my friends about it. Maybe someone is using this machine. 

Dadant, langstroth, wielkopolski, ostrowskiej, apipol
https://lyson.com.pl/sprzetpszczela...parowym---Dadant---1000mmx-2059766037162.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBMceMOchdg


----------



## bend or (Aug 5, 2009)

Still have not seen any reviews on this product. Any one use one yet?


----------



## becsbeehive (Oct 29, 2016)

Check out these Lyson Uncappers


----------



## brockspringsfarm (Dec 3, 2017)

I am looking into getting one of these as well but am a little hesitant because i have not seen one in person nor can i find any one in the US that is using them. Here is a video of one being used, it looks promising https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am1xeYZ1aUE&t=12s&list=WL&index=17


----------

